# my current website design



## uglyoldbob (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is my website. It probably needs a makeover, however I am unsure of what it really needs.

Doors Photography by Thomas Epperson


----------



## ifi (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum 

It needs a new banner, a new color scheme, and a new template to display galleries. As you said it just needs a makeover 

Why do you have advertisements on your website?


----------

